# Colorado cubers?



## Bh13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Are there any meet ups happening anytime soon? The Facebook page has been very dead the past few months.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 15, 2013)

I guess not much going on with Colorado lately/coming up. What part of Colorado are you from? You are a lot faster than me but I'd be up for a meet somewhere around Denver sometime.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone heard about anything going on in or around Colorado? The Facebook thread periodically brings up talks of a comp but then nothing happens. Closest I can see is Iowa or possibly Kansas City this summer. Any talks of something closer?


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't heard anything as of late. I've been busy with college stuff as of late so I haven't been able to organize anything. I've resorted to going elsewhere in the US to compete as of late. Though, if the demand grows so large that it has to happen, I could potentially organize a competition at my college here in Lakewood. I say that as an actual offer, not as a maybe, like has been discussed in the past. If this is what we want to go with, I'll contact Daniel Hayes.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Apr 15, 2014)

I offered to organize a competition and already had a venue and date (in May) but the delegate for our region never replied to me. So I'm guessing an official competition in Colorado won't be happening anytime soon...


----------



## Bh13 (May 6, 2014)

I also tried contacting the delegate but he never responded back to me either. The email address that is provided on the WCA website might be outdated, which would explain why the delegate hasn't responded.


----------

